# Hamster tumour?



## Lauren Morgan (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi all!!

This lump has come up on my hamster the last few days. The vet has said that it might be an abscess and has given him a week’s worth of antibiotics but she also said it could be a tumour if the medication doesn’t seem to help. 

Just wondering if anyone has any experience of this before and whether this lump looks like a tumour? His testicles have never been this big and it sort of looks like the lump is more to one side. 

His behaviour hasn’t changed, still cheerful, nosy and eating lots!

Thankyou in advance!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I can't see anything unusual? Their testicles can go like that when they're warm.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Syrians are prone to tumours but, when I got my first male, I had a panic attack when I first saw his testicles.

They were huge and did indeed look like a large mass.


----------

